# New Motherboard



## Trebuchet (Jul 3, 2009)

I just bought a new system:
ASUS M4A78 PRO and Phenom II X4 940
Onboard is:
ATI Radeon HD 3200
VIA1708S 8-Channel Audio
Atheros L1E Gigabit LAN controller featuring AI NET 2

Is there anyone out there who is familiar with this setup and using it under FreeBSD 7x?

Are you running AMD64 or i386?

I would like to know before install pitfalls that may be there for this motherboard, better ways to configure Xorg.conf for this gpu (dualhead), and the best way to utilize the sound card?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tangram (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html and search the mailing list.

Your audio is supported by FreeBSD 7.2. As for the NIC I don't think so.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 3, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Your audio is supported by FreeBSD 7.2. As for the NIC I don't think so.



This is the main problem with (very good) AMD 780G/790GX chipset based motherboards, you always get shitty NIC, like some new unknown Realtek model that provides nothing new, or even better, Attastic.

You get great integrated graphics along with low TDP chipset, lower price for the whole platform, but you "pay it back" in shitty NIC.

Or maybe anyone knows 780G/790GX motherboard with Bradcom/Intel NIC?


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 5, 2009)

Installed 7.2 i386
-Video supported
-NIC supported
-Audio is partial under Gnome and doesnt work under KDE
-Optical accessable with KDE not with Gnome
    ...interesting

PC-BSD AMD64 does not finnish install when configuring X

Opensolaris 2009.6 doesnt install due to SATA DVD. If installed with a temp IDE DVD drive - [very] quirky when IDE drive is removed and SATA drive reinstalled. Partial audio support as with FreeBSD.

I suppose that I will need to try a Linux dist or just load XP


----------

